# Fasttech Mods



## baksteen8168 (15/7/14)

Just wanted to know if the FT clones are any good? I was looking at some mods and figured that if I bring in extra I could sell them to recoup the cash I spent?

I just don't want to bring in something that no one wants to buy. Was looking at the black panzer and also the stingray x?


----------



## Riaz (15/7/14)

howsit @baksteen8168 

i bought almost all my mods from FT, and to date i have not had any issues.

buying and reselling is vendor territory, you might have to register as a vendor before doing that on the forum.


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/7/14)

Riaz said:


> howsit @baksteen8168
> 
> i bought almost all my mods from FT, and to date i have not had any issues.
> 
> buying and reselling is vendor territory, you might have to register as a vendor before doing that on the forum.


 
Thanks, Thought I could just put it in classifieds as I wont be doing it regularly. Might only be a once off thing as I want to try out the mech side of things and figured that if I bring in 2 of each I could make up some of the cash I spent buying myself one. 

I don't want to step on toes though, so if this is not allowed I will not do it.


----------



## Mike (15/7/14)

Careful, you might end up not being able to move them quickly and even if you do, you there's a good chance you won't be able to make much profit. Check the guy trying to sell his Hana clone - most people know that it was bought for around $50 and wouldn't be bothered to pay more when they can just order it themselves. Vendors are able to charge more because they cover warranties etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/7/14)

Mike said:


> Careful, you might end up not being able to move them for a while and even if you do, you there's a chance you won't be able to make much profit. Check the guy trying to sell his Hana clone - most people know that it was bought for around $50 and wouldn't be bothered to pay more when they can just order it themselves. Vendors are able to charge more because they cover warranties etc.


 

Yeah, I also thought of this...

meh, I think I will rather order myself one, and if I don't like it I can just put it in the classified section.

Thanks guys


----------



## Andre (15/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks, Thought I could just put it in classifieds as I wont be doing it regularly. Might only be a once off thing as I want to try out the mech side of things and figured that if I bring in 2 of each I could make up some of the cash I spent buying myself one.
> 
> I don't want to step on toes though, so if this is not allowed I will not do it.


To do that you will have to add a profit and ask for shipping locally, which will probably make it too expensive? And why should I express an interest in one of the mods you mentioned if I could buy that at less with the press of a button on the Fasttech site - which offers free shipping?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/7/14)

Andre said:


> To do that you will have to add a profit and ask for shipping locally, which will probably make it too expensive? And why should I express an interest in one of the mods you mentioned if I could buy that at less with the press of a button on the Fasttech site - which offers free shipping?


 
Hence the reason I am asking on here if this would be a viable option. My reasoning was that if I bring in 2 and sell one, the person buying would not have to wait weeks to get it. Therefore I thought I could add a little extra to the price.

Anyway, It was a silly idea to begin with. Just thought I would hear opinions before I commit. Thanks for the input.


----------



## BumbleBee (15/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Hence the reason I am asking on here if this would be a viable option. My reasoning was that if I bring in 2 and sell one, the person buying would not have to wait weeks to get it. Therefore I thought I could add a little extra to the price.
> 
> Anyway, It was a silly idea to begin with. Just thought I would hear opinions before I commit. Thanks for the input.


No harm in maybe getting an extra 1 or 2 if you're ordering anyway, someone might take it off your hands or you may find that you really like it and end up using it yourself. Just don't go buying like 10 or 20 and think you're gonna move them in a hurry.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> No harm in maybe getting an extra 1 or 2 if you're ordering anyway, someone might take it off your hands or you may find that you really like it and end up using it yourself. Just don't go buying like 10 or 20 and think you're gonna move them in a hurry.


That was the idea. Getting 2 of each and then selling 1 of each for a bit extra.


----------



## Alex (16/7/14)

I relate these mods to the Computer industry, well in terms of hardware anyway.

Anything older than a couple of months is already out of date. It's such a huge growth industry that new items are going to keep coming at an ever faster pace. Getting the correct balance of stock vs demand is going to be tricky.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/7/14)

Alex said:


> I relate these mods to the Computer industry, well in terms of hardware anyway.
> 
> Anything older than a couple of months is already out of date. It's such a huge growth industry that new items are going to keep coming at an ever faster pace. Getting the correct balance of stock vs demand is going to be tricky.


 
I agree. Thought about it a bit more and came to the conclusion that while having a shiny mech will be nice, my eVic is doing a stellar job and the mech is only going to be sitting unused most of the time. Decided to just bring in another RTA and some drip tips... Then I saw some other electronics that I wanted and added that too...


----------



## Andre (16/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> I agree. Thought about it a bit more and came to the conclusion that while having a shiny mech will be nice, my eVic is doing a stellar job and the mech is only going to be sitting unused most of the time. Decided to just bring in another RTA and some drip tips... Then I saw some other electronics that I wanted and added that too...


Or get a Reo, it never dates.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/7/14)

Andre said:


> Or get a Reo, it never dates.


 
Maybe one day when I am older and wiser. 

I prefer cylindrical mods at the moment, but I do see myself owning at least one of those sometime in the future. Would love to try one someday to see what all the fuss is about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (16/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Maybe one day when I am older and wiser.
> 
> I prefer cylindrical mods at the moment, but I do see myself owning at least one of those sometime in the future. Would love to try one someday to see what all the fuss is about.


 
Trust me on this, the Reo will save you tons of money..

And with all that money saved, you can get another Reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/7/14)

Alex said:


> Trust me on this, the Reo will save you tons of money..
> 
> And with all that money saved, you can get another Reo.


 
And I cant even use the excuse of it is expensive... In total I have spent just over R7000 on my vaping journey... (I must say that it was all money well spent though...) And I know there are people on here that probably spent 10 times more than me.

Hopefully I am now at the - only juice, kanthal and ekowool - stage for now... My wallet needs a rest...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

